# oh carol! oh kim!! give us the lowdown



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

on how your road trip to IN went! how'd Jessea do carol? (in all ways, not only trial). what did you pick up (not "who" haha), just how was it???? 

kim, i think your baby boy already has all the certs he can get, doesn't he??

for the rest of the forum, i met these 2 with their dogs on their way to Atterbury in IN, in one of my little tiny Nebraska towns; met them, the dogs, had a pretty decent lunch (well, i thought it was good, and kim really liked her strawberry-lemonade ). at any rate-great to meet them both, and of course i asked my share of stupid questions. they didn't even make fun of me in front of me!! i could've spent hours picking their brains....maybe next time!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jesea and I passed our Basic and Advanced Cadaver re-certifications and Brenner passed his Article Search, Advanced Cadaver and the Police Tracking Test.....

All in all it was a great week at the International Police Work Dog Association Nationals. 

Ann, it was great to meet you. Next time we are through I will let you know. 

The new addition to Kim's pack "Brandon" is a pistol. He is gonna be a good one.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Big congrats to handlers and dogs alike =D>


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats on the re-certs


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Good ol' Camp Atterbury! Spent some time there myself. Please tell me they no longer have those old MRE's hanging around...

Congrats on the certs!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

No MRE's thank God!!!! I eat those on fires when I have to......AMEN to TOBASCO Sauce..... 

Both Jesea and Brenner did a great job......Jesea was in heat and Brenner was whining for his girlfriend....hee hee

We did get the breeding done again though....


----------

